# Moca or Ethernet setup?



## charmedblu06 (Jun 17, 2017)

I ordered my first Bolt+ and Tivo mini this morning. I’m not sure how I sure set it up once I receive it. My current setup now is this:

Main room:
WMC ->Ethernet-->switch-->Router-->modern and Ceton infinitv 4 --> Low pass filter -->coax --> 3 way splitter

Secondary room:
X360 as WMC extender-->Ethernet-->switch

The modern that have is Arris TM822G from Optimum, which has MoCA immunity filter.

If I decide to connect via moca all I need is another splitter and coax cable going to Tivo mini. Does this setup sound correct?


----------



## iramark2 (Aug 29, 2010)

charmedblu06 said:


> I ordered my first Bolt+ and Tivo mini this morning. I'm not sure how I sure set it up once I receive it. My current setup now is this:
> 
> Main room:
> WMC ->Ethernet-->switch-->Router-->modern and Ceton infinitv 4 --> Low pass filter -->coax --> 3 way splitter
> ...


Should be good. You want TIVO to be set to Ethernet plus MOCA and it should be a source for a MOCA network not just an access point. I found it works better. Try both. See what happens.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## krkaufman (Nov 25, 2003)

Why not just connect both devices via Ethernet, as you're currently doing?


----------



## krkaufman (Nov 25, 2003)

charmedblu06 said:


> My current setup now is this:
> 
> Main room:
> WMC ->Ethernet-->switch-->Router-->modern and Ceton infinitv 4 --> Low pass filter -->coax --> 3 way splitter


The new BOLT+ would assume the InfiniTV4's coax connection and would connect via Ethernet to the network switch.

Not sure why you have a "low pass filter" or exactly where it's connected but it would likely be problematic for MoCA connectivity if you were to go that route. THE 3-way is also confusing given just the two connected coax devices in the "Main Room."


----------



## charmedblu06 (Jun 17, 2017)

I will be replacing my WMC and X360 with the Tivo and Tivo mini once I know the Tivo is working correctly. The 3-way splitter is connected as follows:

Living room:
Optimum cable coming in->3-way splitter
One goes to the modem
Second goes to the a cable box in kitchen
Three goes to WMC

Ceton suggested the LPF, years ago with the device first came out. A lot of users were having pixilation issues. 

Since WMC is a PC it has an Ethernet cable going to switch and is able to commutate with the Xbox 360 acting as an extender.

Moca:
Tivo bolt+ connected via coax and Ethernet
Tivo min connected via coax
Creating a Moca connection

Or
Both connect via Ethernet cable
Would my best setup be since I have both coaxial cable and Ethernet in my apartment?


----------



## krkaufman (Nov 25, 2003)

Ethernet is the preferred solution, when possible.


----------



## compnurd (Oct 6, 2011)

I prefer Moca. Also if you have multiple tivo's and tivo minis the behavior with the minis and other boxes is different interface wise


----------



## razor237 (Feb 1, 2002)

I've been using Moca for 6 moths or so now to connect my TiVo's and minis for MRV/streaming, i was having issues with my network that was causing the all the boxes to not talk to each other and Moca solved that for all inter tivo streaming and it seems to work ok. but i do run into issues when they all want to stream Plex, Netflix or you tube with some buffering but only when they are all going at once since i have one bottle neck at the TiVo Moca bridge where before there were more paths to where i each client wanted to go at least that's how it seems to me ..... I like the Moca it does work but i think a good solid wired Ethernet setup would be better if possible. When i eventually redo my network and get all my cameras on there own network i will probably not use the moca. Just giving my experience with moca

My setup is two roamio pro's one bolt & 4 tivo Minis. All using moca


----------



## krkaufman (Nov 25, 2003)

razor237 said:


> My setup is two roamio pro's one bolt & 4 tivo Minis. All using moca


Those other apps shouldn't be buffering, not with just 4 Minis.

Though...

what device are you using for your MoCA bridge (one of your Pros or the BOLT?) ...
what's the spec of the network switch to which this device is connected via Ethernet (Fast Ethernet or Gigabit?) ...
what's the spec of your router's built-in network switch (Fast Ethernet or Gigabit?) ...
at what link rate is your PLEX PC connected back to your router? ...
and what's your spec'd Internet download rate?


----------



## krkaufman (Nov 25, 2003)

Also, you can check your MoCA stats via the "View network status" dialog of each of your MoCA-connected TiVo Minis or Roamio Pros. (But not from a BOLT, at present.)


----------



## razor237 (Feb 1, 2002)

Well it doesn't happen often and only happened a few times when all the boxes where streaming at the same time i duplicated it once with 3 netflix , two plex and two youtube ..... I'm actually not using any of the boxes as the bridge i have the Tvio Moca Bridge adapter its a little white box i suspect the issue was at that point but it was kinda a worse case scenario when all the kids were home and everything was going at once lol ..... im using all Gigabit Ethernet with 100 down 25 up modem connection.


----------



## Lord_Vader (Jan 29, 2009)

I connected my Bolt and minis to the coax / fios router. It has worked well.


----------

